# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Communauté] Serveurs CPC L4D : Les 12 Serveurs de l'apocalypse

## Flubber

Après une journée de galère à essayer toutes les configurations possibles et imaginables, voici les serveurs CPC Left 4 Dead dans leur nouvel écrin doré bling-bling avec des diamants autour.
 Pour se faire pardonner Canard PC vous offre désormais 12 serveurs dont voici la liste :
Niveau Difficile :
Jackson : 217.70.190.145:27015
Fulci : 217.70.190.145:27016
Rodriguez : 217.70.190.145:27017
O'Bannon : 217.70.190.145:27018
Romero : 217.70.190.145:27019
Boyle : 217.70.190.145:27020
Niveau Expert :
Raimi : 217.70.190.145:27021
Lenzi : 217.70.190.145:27022
Mattei : 217.70.190.145:27023
Craven : 217.70.190.145:27024
Wood : 217.70.190.145:27025
Leconte : 217.70.190.145:27027
 Ces serveurs sont intégralement hébergés chez notre partenaire Gandi.net
 [EDIT] : Pour savoir comment se connecter c'est sur cette news .

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## totok

Mama que c'est boooooo, j'en pleurerais ! Mici les canards et vivement mardi !

----------


## Maxwell

On pourrait avoir des serveurs en easy ? C'est pour un copain belge.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> On pourrait avoir des serveurs en easy ? C'est pour un copain belge.


Ne t'inquiètes pas pour moi, j'ai trouvé un équivalent. Il suffit de lancer un vote pour le mode expert et j'sais pas pourquoi, ça passe en very easy. Un bug probablement. Ou alors...

----------


## Carpette@LLN

> On pourrait avoir des serveurs en easy ? C'est pour un copain belge.


Attends un peu que la version finale soit finie... Je me ferai boomer pour te vomir des frites sur le coin de la tronche, tu feras moins le malin !  ::P: 


P.S. : Et vive la rédac' et Gandi ! Qu'est-ce qu'on est gâté, quand même...

----------


## CptDobey

"Leconte": hahahahahaha...

----------


## Haz.Prafalc

Merci la Team, et merci aussi à Gandi  ::wub::

----------


## groutcho

J'ai une question  ::rolleyes:: 

Comment diantre fait-on pour ajouter des serveurs à une liste de favoris dans la démo de L4D ?

----------


## edenwars

Trop bien...


Plein de serveurs que pour des canards





> Comment diantre fait-on pour ajouter des serveurs à une liste de favoris dans la démo de L4D ?


Dans steam,clique droit sur left4dead demo,propriété,définir option de lançement,et tu tape -console,et tu referme.

----------


## NeoOoeN

Y'a eu un espèce de tuto y'a pas longtemps pour ça groutcho, il doit être dans une news un peu plus bas normalement.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> J'ai une question 
> 
> Comment diantre fait-on pour ajouter des serveurs à une liste de favoris dans la démo de L4D ?


Bah dans le serveur browser. Tu y accèdes en procédant comme d'après la vidéo de Flubber.
http://www.canardpc.com/news-30501-S..._nouveaux.html

----------


## atavus

Oh merci les canards.
Plus de serveur égale plus de frags. ^-^

----------


## n0ra

Il manque plus qu'un serveur du nom de Besson et la liste sera complète.

Merci en tout cas  :;): .

----------


## chookill

Y'avait pas des serveurs en mode "impossible" dans les news précédentes ??

J'aurais bien testé...

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

C'était simplement "Expert". Et la difficulté "Expert" était en fait "Avancé".

----------


## Anonyme2016

impossible = expert.

EDIT : owned par un lapin en pyjama.

----------


## Eradan

Nan, owned par un Pyjama Wallon! Non seulement c'est la honte parce que c'est un Pyjama, mais c'est la double honte parce qu'il est belge! :doublenelson:

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

J'ai toujours pas compris ta vanne TS. J'aimerais bien demander l'avis de Rosa et Miss pour voir si elles sont toujours dans le même cas.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Un grand merci à Cpc pour ce cadeau  ::):

----------


## Steack

Encore bravo à l'équipe de Canard.
C'est pour ce genre de geste que je regrette jamais l'achat de vôtre papier  :;):

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Moi je l'achète parce que je me dis que les chinois touchent pas un rond  :B): .

----------


## groutcho

> Bah dans le serveur browser. Tu y accèdes en procédant comme d'après la vidéo de Flubber.
> http://www.canardpc.com/news-30501-S..._nouveaux.html


En fait je le savais. C'était pour voir si tu suivais.  ::P:

----------


## captain-rabbit

Je vais enfin pouvoir finir une partie complète avec Boulon et Émile zoulou voir Half si je manque de chance et sans crever bêtement de préférence...

----------


## Cubbe

Aouch, chaud de se retrouver sur un serveur en expert pour sa première partie de L4D.

Je crois que la prochaine fois je vais me faire la main sur un niveau un peu moins dur.

----------


## Doric

Magnifique.
Merci, on va pouvoir tous se mettre sur la gueule avec joie et allégresse! :joie:

----------


## MoizaX

Merci les CPC, 

pour la qualité des serveurs déjà et surtout pour les qualités des mecs de la team [CPC] c'est un régal de jouer avec eux, c'est le côté newbie qui m'excite surtout ^^

Astalavista !

TyleR said "Urin is steril, drunk it!" 

PS : Beware Boomer's urin :zomb:

----------


## Voodoonice

CPC c'est pas une team mais une communauté de grincheux  ::P:

----------


## Cubbe

Au fait, ça dure jusque quand la réduction de 5$ avec la précommande ???
ça s'arrête à la sortie du jeu ou un peu avant ???

Pour savoir combien de temps il me reste avant de craquer.

----------


## noube25

Merci et bravo pour vos beaux serveurs rutilants

----------


## kaldanm

> Au fait, ça dure jusque quand la réduction de 5$ avec la précommande ???
> ça s'arrête à la sortie du jeu ou un peu avant ???
> 
> Pour savoir combien de temps il me reste avant de craquer.


Plus que 30 minutes.

----------


## Cubbe

> Plus que 30 minutes.


 ::P: je l'avais pas vu venir celui là

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

C'est bigrement sympa de votre part les canards ! J'y passerai peut-être faire un tour.

----------


## Khasus

Question, je n'arrive pas a me connecter, j'ai beau suivre vos instruction, a chaque j'ai l'erreur echec connexion, cela peut venir d'ou ?

----------


## MoizaX

Salut,
hier avec un pote impossible de joindre un des 12 serveurs CPC, tous complets, on se rabat sur un serveur public et là on à testé un Mod : il suffit de se retrouver avec 2 connards qui passent la partie à te flinguer, alors le but du jeu devient de flinguer les 2 autres mecs en premier, au spawn de la mission, puis de jouer. En expert à 2 c'est chaud car évidemment tu laisses les 2 connards enfermés dans le placard de respawn. Au bout d'un moment, assez court en expert, tu crèves et c'est repartie ...

PS : trés moyen comme Mod quand même

----------


## kardolan

Y'a un groupe de canards grincheux sur steam ?

Si une bonne âme pouvait m'y ajouter, mon id est le même que mon pseudo ici même.  Merci.

Demain, demain, demain, demain .... ggnnn !  ::ninja::

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Kardolan: Envois-nous un lien vers ta page Steam-ID  :;):

----------


## kardolan

Heu ... celle là ? 

http://steamcommunity.com/id/kardolan/

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

J'crois bien, mais là je n'arrive pas à y accéder. Je regarderai plus tard.

----------


## kardolan

> J'crois bien, mais là je n'arrive pas à y accéder. Je regarderai plus tard.


Merci  :;):

----------


## Marcial

Voici 2 serveurs de test sur l4d :

81.93.251.20:27015 / 81.93.251.20:27020 (Serveur left four dead  mondialservers)

----------

